# Gefahrenwarnung, SWIFFER das Staubmagnet macht süchtig!



## Badfreak (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch auf eine bislang kaum bekannte aber dennoch akute *Gefahr *hinweisen.
Die Risiken sind noch gar nicht absehbar, das Thema ist kaum erforscht, die Opferzahlen sind bislang gering aber es ist unbedingt davon auszugehen das es eine hohe Dunkelziffer gibt.
Einzig und allein der Tatsache, das bislang keine prominenten Opfer bekannt geworden sind, ist es wohl zu verdanken, das dieses Hygienemonster weiterhin frei verkäuflich auf dem Markt zu erwerben ist.

Ich rede vom *SWIFFER* dem Staubmagneten.

Es fing so harmlos an!
Ein paar Freunde waren wie so oft bei mir zu Besuch und wir redeten über Gott und die Welt, über dies und jenes und letztendlich auch darüber das ich mal wieder Staubwischen müsste.
Da empfahl mir doch einer der bereits erwähnten "Freunde" eben genau diesen Swiffer, er habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich hätte es besser wissen müssen, mein Verstand sagte eigentlich NEIN! aber das Fleisch war schwach, die Staubmengen in meiner Hütte sprachen für sich und es musste eine Lösung her.
Also ging ich in den Supermarkt und legte mir mein erstes Starterset zu. Die Büchse der Pandorra war geöffnet!
Es dauerte gar nicht lange, vielleicht 2 Wochen und ich ertappte mich beim Nachkauf einer Auffüllpackung!
Schlagartig wurde mir klar, was geschehen ist. Ich bin SWIFFERABHÄNGIG! 
Ich sah mich um, nirgents Staub, die PC Tastatur - sauber, der Fernseher - sauber, die schwarze Ledercouch - sauber, ja selbst das DVD Regal, alles war sauber.
Just in diesem moment blicke ich neben mir und sehe dieses kleine handliche Ding da liegen, geformt wie ein harmloser Handfeger, bereit zu reinigen und seinen Dienst zu vollrichten. Ein Wolf im Schaafsfell!
Ich warte förmlich darauf das mir die Zigarettenasche herunter fällt, nur um es dann wieder zu tun! Ich will swiffern!!!

Wenn ich auch nur einen von Euch retten kann, dann hat sich die Mühe gelohnt.
Erzählt es weiter, macht es publik, seit stark und sagt JA! zum Staub und Dreck!

Seit ich swifferabhängig bin, ist nichts mehr so wie es einmal war. Es ist sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, nun hoffe ich mal das die WAR Server wieder oben sind, omg.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

absolutely /sign


----------



## Xelyna (12. Dezember 2008)

Kann man dich für meine Bude buchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (12. Dezember 2008)

omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll ich dir was sagen? Bei mir war es ganz genauso!!!

Ich hatte irgendein Putz- oder Waschnmittel gekauft, bei dem so ein Probeswiffer dabei war... auch ich bin voll abhängig und süchtig nach diesem Ding geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und in der Tat... es liegt kaum noch Staub rum, weil dieses Ding einfach genial sauber macht, den Staub wirklich fängt, der Staublappen sehr viel aufnimmt und man innerhalb von 5 Minuten durch die ganze Bude damit geswiffert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Dezember 2008)

Komm mir ein klein wenig wie Werbung vor...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

wwas dir so vorkommt interresert nur keinen


----------



## Biggus (12. Dezember 2008)

mich schon !


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

Okok, bei dem vielen Druck gebe ich nach..
ICH BIN AUCH SWIFFER-SÜCHTIG!!!!!!

Ich habe sogar einen in meinem Auto... Amaruren, Ledersitze, Navi.. alles immer schön sauber... und der Nachfüllpack is im Handschuhfach!!!
Zuhause hab ich soagr 2... einen für mich und einen für meine Freundin!


----------



## Lisutari (12. Dezember 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> mich schon !


Danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber stimmt  ja auch  findest nicht ?


----------



## Rhokan (12. Dezember 2008)

Langeweilie?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

wow diese droge höhrt sich nach euren berichten wirklich gut an sollte ich auch mal probieren


----------



## Xelyna (12. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist daran Werbung wenn er davor 'warnt' das Teil eben nicht zu kaufen? Oo


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

jop meine ich auch Xelyna


----------



## Xelyna (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jop meine ich auch Xelyna


Als wären die Testberichte verschiedenster Sachen (im TV oder in Zeitungen), die die schlechten Eigenschaften darlegen gut bezahlte PR ^^


----------



## Badfreak (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich bemerke bin ich nicht alleine mit meinem Problem.
Ich würde ja sagen das es schön zu hören bzw zu lesen ist, wenn das Thema an und für sich nicht so traurig wäre.
Trotzdem tut es irgentwie gut, ich danke euch.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Dezember 2008)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Wie ich bemerke bin ich nicht alleine mit meinem Problem.


Willkommen in der Runde der anonymen SWIFFERholiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Dezember 2008)

Manchmal kuschel ich mit diesen wunderbaren Tüchern. Ich kaufe sogar billige Plagiate, weil ich sonst diese Sucht nicht finanzieren könnte. 

Wieviele Startersets habt ihr?

@Badfreak: Netter Post - you made my day

/wink maladin


----------



## Lillyan (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch Swiffer... aber dabei ist es nicht geblieben *beschämt zu Boden schau*. Für Bad und Küche bin ich sogar schon bei Cilit Bang angelangt. Ein Fleck in der Spüle? Kein Problem. Ein Sprüher, kurz was anderes machen, dann abwaschen und alles blitzt wieder. Dabei bin ich doch eigentlich ein Chaot :X


----------



## Maladin (12. Dezember 2008)

Cilit Bang? Wie weit soll dieser Thread gehen? Das ist doch wahnsinn! 

/fantasyreported

/wink maladin


----------



## Badfreak (12. Dezember 2008)

Das Plagiate eingekauft werden, kann ich bei schon länger andauernder Sucht durchaus nachvollziehen.

Hier mal ein paar harte Fakten, ok nicht ganz so hart weil gerundet. 

Starterpaket 4 ,-Euro
Nachfüllpackung 4,- Euro

Bei einer durchschnittlichen Wohnung von sagen wir mal 75qm und täglichem Gebrauch in einem 2 Personenhaushalt sind es wohl so an die 2 Euro im Monat an Swifferfolgekosten.
Das klingt nicht viel aber rechnen wir das mal hoch.

2 Euro im Monat = 24 Euro im Jahr

Der Mensch wird sagen wir mal 80 Jahre alt.

Also 24 Euro mal 80 = 1920 Euro

Aber wenn die Wohnung doppelt so groß ist, dann sind wir schon bei

1920 Euro mal 2 = 3840 Euro

Jetzt gehen wir mal von einem 4 Personenhaushalt aus

3840 Euro mal 2 = 7680 Euro

und das bei gerundeten 82 Millionen Deutschen

7680 mal 82 000 000 = 629 760 000 000 Euro und das nur in Deutschland binnen eines Jahres!!!

Ich hoffe jetzt ist auch dem letzten der Ernst der Lage bewusst geworden.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist es mittlerweile soweit, dass ich mir aus Swiffertüchern ein Kleid genäht habe und immer wenn ich diese... Tücher... auf meiner... meiner nackten... Haut spüre... dann... ich kann nicht mehr weiter schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

Cillit gang Bang!


----------



## Xelyna (12. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es mittlerweile soweit, dass ich mir aus Swiffertüchern ein Kleid genäht habe und immer wenn ich diese... Tücher... auf meiner... meiner nackten... Haut spüre... dann... ich kann nicht mehr weiter schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ooooh das ist ja grauenhaft, du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja, es ist ein Teufelskreis und schon die kleinsten kommen damit in berührung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Dezember 2008)

Dir muss natürlich klar sein der Einstieg zum Swiffern über die manuelle Befriedigung beginnt - meist sogar recht unauffällig mit Putzlumpen. Es ist zum Glück noch keine Jugenddroge, da man erst mit der eigenen Wohnung selbstständig putzt. Vor dem ersten Gehalt kommt auch kaum jemand an dieses Teufelszeug.

Ich schätze den durchschnittlichen Einstieg kann man bei 16-22 setzen. Studenten sind sicher vor der Droge. Die putzen doch ihre Buden nie. Und wenn sie genug verdienen, können sie sich verarmte Süchtige leisten, die das für sie erledigen.

Das ist legale Putz-Prostitution.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lari (12. Dezember 2008)

Zum Glück bin ich Haushaltführungsresistent.


----------



## Maladin (12. Dezember 2008)

larifari schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück bin ich Haushaltführungsresistent.



Ich finde es mehr als gefühllos, wenn sich ein Nicht-Betroffener zu Wort meldet und sich über uns stellt. Wir Swifferholiker haben Gefühle und sind auch Menschen.

/fantasyreported

/wink maladin


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja genau ich höhre immer  beim Putzen immer Subway to sally und tanze mit meinem swiffer.
das ist grausam


----------



## Badfreak (12. Dezember 2008)

Noch lachen Sie über uns....

Es wird so sein wie mit dem Danone Joghurt respektive Pudding.
Früher oder später kriegen wir Dich! Auch bei Dir fällt Staub!

Wehret den anfängen!


----------



## Lari (12. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt. Wieso geb ich mich eigentlich mit euch Swifferjunkies ab?
Aber ihr zieht ja immer mehr Unschuldige mit in die Sucht. Lasst doch zumindest auf dem Haushaltswarenfachgeschäft-Klo nicht eure leeren Swifferpackungen liegen...


----------



## Valinar (12. Dezember 2008)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Das Plagiate eingekauft werden, kann ich bei schon länger andauernder Sucht durchaus nachvollziehen.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar harte Fakten, ok nicht ganz so hart weil gerundet.
> 
> ...



Hehe 
Allerdings gibts in Deutschland "nur" 82Mio menschen und nicht 82Mio 4 Personenhaushalte.
Bin aber auch ein swifferjunkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

MINDESTENS!!!!

Immerhin kurbeln wir damit die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Dezember 2008)

Das Jahr 2012. Die ganze Welt ist von einem hinterhältigen Virus befallen, das die Bevölkerung in hirnlose Putzmonster verwandelt hat.
Doch es gibt Hoffnung, ein Studentenwohnheim soll der letzte nicht verseuchte Ort der Welt sein. So macht sich eine kleine Gruppe Überlebender auf den Weg zu diesem unbekannten Ort. Werden sie es schaffen und wieder in Staubmäusen baden können oder werden sie von den Mutanten zu Tode geputzt?

Demnächst in ihrer Wohnung

"I Am Swiffer."


----------



## Badfreak (12. Dezember 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Immerhin kurbeln wir damit die Wirtschaft an.



... und forcieren damit eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft.
Die Kluft wird größer, das menschliche miteinander wird zugrunde gehen und das so kurz vor Weihnachten.
Ist es das was Ihr wirklich wollt? Haltet ein. Im Namen der Menschheit!


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

> ... und forcieren damit eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft.



Die dreckigen und die staubfreien?
Man muss seine Sucht im Griff haben, dann klappt das auch ....

Und ich weiß was ich zu Weihnachten schenk: Swiffer + 10 Nchfüllpacks


----------



## Exo1337 (12. Dezember 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Und ich weiß was ich zu Weihnachten schenk: Swiffer + 10 Nchfüllpacks



Damit ziehst du deine Freunde und Familie auch in diesen Teufelskreis hinein! Ihr seit euch über die Konsequenzen ja gar nicht im Klaren.... damit muss sich eindeutig eine staatliche Institution damit befassen, am besten gründet man extra eine. Und zusätzlich noch Anlaufstellen in allen größeren Städten für Suchtkranke die ihrem Untergang entfliehen wollen, oder Spezielle Einrichtungen mit großen, schmutzigen Räumen in denen Junkies unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit swiffern können, wenn ihnen ihr Zuhause nicht mehr genügt...muss ja nicht jeder wissen.

Edit: Ich bin nicht süchtig, aber bitte flamet mich nicht!! Ich bin euer Tor in ein normales und geregeltes Leben!! Kommt, meine Kinder, gemeinsam können wir den Weg beschreiten!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2008)

Das wird ein legendary Thread, oder? xD


----------



## jolk (12. Dezember 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Hehe
> Allerdings gibts in Deutschland "nur" 82Mio menschen und nicht 82Mio 4 Personenhaushalte.
> Bin aber auch ein swifferjunkie
> 
> ...


auf jeden menschen gibts aber 3 illegale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic vielleicht sollte ich ja mal.....

edit.: und das alles nur weils keine Profilaxe an der Schule über dieses Thema gibt....


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2008)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Der Mensch wird sagen wir mal *80 Jahre* alt.
> Also 24 Euro mal 80 = 1920 Euro
> 
> 7680 mal 82 000 000 = 629 760 000 000 Euro und das nur in Deutschland binnen *eines Jahres*!!!


Ich denk mal,da ist ein Fehler drin *g*

Zum Thread (wieso sagen wir eientlich nicht Faden?) Bis jetzt bin ich clean,da,mein verstaubter Schreibtisch!


----------



## Damiane (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich bekenne mich schuldig. Ich bin auch süchtig. Aber es macht den Monitor und die Tastatur so schön sauber...hach...*schwärm*


----------



## Tahult (12. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das wird ein legendary Thread, oder? xD


Würde mich wundern, wenn nicht. Zu geil, dieser Thread!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestes Beispiel für konstruktive Langeweile!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> [...]so, nun hoffe ich mal das die WAR Server wieder oben sind, omg.


----------



## Exo1337 (12. Dezember 2008)

Liebe "Swifferholiker", probierts doch besser damit, das ist gesünder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Dezember 2008)

this is the end of all hope!
bald werden die swiffer die weltherrschaft an sich reißen und allen staub GNADENLOS jagen und töten!
geheime transporte der letzten dreckigen menschen mit frischen dreck und staub werden geheim geschmuggelt und an die anderen verteilt werden...


----------



## selale (12. Dezember 2008)

Möööp! Ich wünsche dem Buffed Team viel Spass auf ihrer Weihnachtsfeier!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein War charackter wurde auch geswiffert!


----------



## Thront (12. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es mittlerweile soweit, dass ich mir aus Swiffertüchern ein Kleid genäht habe und immer wenn ich diese... Tücher... auf meiner... meiner nackten... Haut spüre... dann... ich kann nicht mehr weiter schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





klingt nach einem deftigen fetisch.



mein sohn.. es ist schwer sowas wieder los zu werden... das sag ich dir....


----------



## Badfreak (13. Dezember 2008)

Fassen wir das alles jetzt mal zusammen.
Durch mein coming out zur Swiffersucht und dem Versuch euch auf die versteckten Gefahren hinzuweisen, kamen die unterschiedlichsten Reaktionen eurerseits zustande.

Wir hatten ehrlich bekennende Swifferabhängige, wir hatten welche die extrem swiffern und gleich mehere Exemplare Ihr eigen nennen und sie an Orten wie zb dem Auto verstecken und obendrein ihre Sucht noch mit der Freundin teilen und ausleben.
Wir hatten Personen dabei die auch anderen Putzderivaten verfallen sind und ebenfalls hatten wir Personen dabei die ihr Verhältnis mit dem Staubfresser so sehr intensiviert haben das sie gar damit kuscheln und sogar Fetische entwickelt haben und sie praktizieren.
Selbst vor Kindern wurde nicht halt gemacht!
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen erkannten die meisten das hier akuter Diskussionsbedarf besteht und so nutzten sie wohl auch die Gelegenheit ihrer staubfreien Seele Luft zu machen.
Dafür möchte ich euch wirklich loben. Das war ein wichtiger Schritt, einer von vielen, ein Anfang. Gruppenkuscheln!

Aber wie gehts es nun weiter?
Die Wunden sind jetzt aufgerissen, leugnen bringt nichts mehr und innerlich seit ihr nun bereit einen weiteren Schritt zu gehen.
Dies ist leider der Zeitpunkt an dem ich Euch in Stich lassen muss. Ja es ist so, es tut mir Leid aber ich kann euch den Weg nicht zeigen.
Allerdings!!! gibt es in diesem Thread ja auch ein paar Lösungsvorschläge.
Fassen wir abermals zusammen.

Es wurde empfohlen sich dem Riesenzigarrengenuß hinzugeben andere empfahlen eher die "kalter Entzug" Taktik.
Wiederum andere sahen eine Verschiebung der Gleichgewichte der Macht und prophezeiten Endzeitszenarien, sie sahen die Zukunft der Menscheit in den Händen von Studenten und sahen die zukünftige Spaltung der Menschen, ja ich möchte sogar sagen, der menschlichkeit an sich voraus.
Von der erschaffung einer staatlichen Behörde bis zu geheimen Zwangsswifferlagern wurde einfach alles vorgeschlagen.
Ihr seht also liebe Freunde, es gibt keinen einen festen Weg, der Weg zur Swifferfreien Gesellschaft kann ganz und gar mannigfaltig und mysteriös sein.
Helft mir Freunde, helft mir Euch zu helfen! Lasst uns zusammen einen Weg aus diesem finsteren Tal finden.
Sprecht es jetzt laut vor Euch her: Ich will frei sein! Ich will zurück ans Licht!
Wie wird es in Zukunft mit uns weitergehen? Gebt mir Eure Vorschläge zu gehör!


----------



## Pomela (13. Dezember 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Doch es gibt Hoffnung, ein Studentenwohnheim soll der letzte nicht verseuchte Ort der Welt sein.



Ich weiss, wo das ist, denn mein Sohn wohnt dort...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. das Zimmer meiner Tochter bzw sie selber ist und bleibt wohl auch noch über Jahre hinaus resistent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Dezember 2008)

So ruhig hier... alle am swiffern, was?


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2008)

yeehaw, wir haben einen neuen kräutergebackenes Ei fred!!! *freu*


----------



## Gamerhenne (14. Dezember 2008)

hoffentlich ist bald Montag, ich will mir einen Swiffer kaufen....


----------



## Badfreak (14. Dezember 2008)

Update:

Aufgrund der sich häufenden PM`s an mich, sehe ich mich leider gezwungen eine klare Abgrenzung zu ziehen.
Ich bin weder von der Suchtberatung noch sehe ich mich dazu in der Lage euch bei euren diversen anderen  Süchten zu helfen.
Ich gebe zu das mich einige Einzelschicksale doch sehr bewegt haben aber eine Therapiebegleitung ist prinzipiell nicht möglich.
Ich bin selber auch nur Opfer und suche genau wie Ihr nach Auswegen.

Erste kleine Erfolge kann ich jedoch schon vermelden. 
Seht es aber bitte nur als ein kleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels, es ist ein Ansatz.
Nach gründlicher recherche diverser Fachlektüren, einhergehend mit einer äußerst kritischen Selbstanalyse kam ich zu den Entschluß eine Therapie zu entwickeln, die sagen wir mal etwas unkonventionell ist.

Es ist die Almighurt von Ehrmann mit Straciatella Therapie.
Letztens als ich mir neue Swifferpackungen holen wollte, wollte ich dieses Glücksgefühl so lange wie möglich hinauszögern und verweilte eine gewisse Zeit vor dem Supermarkt.
Dabei fiel mir folgendes auf, der Swiffer steht hinten links und ist NICHT im Kühlregal, der Almighurt von Ehrmann mit Straciatella steht allerdings vorne rechts und ist ausschließlich im Kühlregal zu finden.
Na klingelts? Da muss es einfach kausale Zusammenhänge geben oder warum hätten die sonst die Straciatellavariante geschickt getarnt neben allerlei ähnlichen Produkten stellen sollen?
Googlerecherchen haben keinerlei negative Straciatellanebenwirkungen ergeben so das einer ausführlichen Testreihe nichts mehr im Wege stehen sollte.
Ich werde berichten....


----------



## Exo1337 (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja, zumindest haben wir gerade eben die Nebenwirkungen von übermäßigem Swiffern kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Das Plagiate eingekauft werden, kann ich bei schon länger andauernder Sucht durchaus nachvollziehen.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar harte Fakten, ok nicht ganz so hart weil gerundet.
> 
> ...






GEIL ^^ 


naja ich bin noch jung aber vll hol ich mir das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Dezember 2008)

> 7680 mal 82 000 000 = 629 760 000 000 Euro und das nur in Deutschland binnen eines Jahres!!!



Fail!
das ist für 82 Mio Deutsche die alle 80 Jahre alt werden.


----------



## Lurka (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich gestehe ich bin auch süchtig! Habe sogar gestern eine neue Nachfüllpackung gekauft obwohl in der alten noch ein ganzes Swiffer drin war!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Skandal! Ich muss auf Entzug! Ich werde allerdings den kalten Entzug wählen, und mich einfach mal ein paar Tage bei einem Kumpel in die versaute Bude hocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. Dezember 2008)

Da Hilft dir nur eine Therapie!

Am besten fängste die bei mir an so ein bis zweimal in der woche kannste in meiner Bude swiffen.


----------



## Lurka (16. Dezember 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Da Hilft dir nur eine Therapie!
> 
> Am besten fängste die bei mir an so ein bis zweimal in der woche kannste in meiner Bude swiffen.



Aber dadurch wird man doch nur noch süchtiger. Ein Teufelskreis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

